# Freezer Rhubarb Jam with Jello



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

The thread about the rhubarb sauce reminded me about the rhubarb strawberry jello jam recipe I use to use a lot. 

4 Cups diced Rhubarb
2 cups of Sugar
1 small box of wild strawberry jello 

Combine sugar and rhubarb into a pan and cook down to a sauce. Add jello. Let it cook and store in freezer. 

REALLY GOOD!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you. How would you can this?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been making it for years!

Never have canned it but have always frozen it.

My recipe is essentially the same except I don't measure the sugar.

I cook a bunch of rhubarb and sweeten to taste.

Add 4 1/2 cups of the sweetened sauce to a large box of strawberry jello.

Divide into appropriate freezer containers and refrigerate or freeze until use.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

As far as I know this is a freezer jam only. 

This makes a nice gift, made or unmade. 

I use to make labels to stick on the jello boxes with the instructions for this and give it along with some rhubarb. 

I also washed out and saved a bunch of peanut butter jars to use as freezer jam containers. However, remember to let your jam cool for a few minutes before pouring into the jars~~PBTR jars melt!!


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

I've used a similar recipe for years and do can it because freezer space is at a premium; plus, the electricity goes out occasionally and leaves us in trouble. 
Here's my recipe:
4 cups sugar 
4 cups rhubarb cut into small pieces
1 15 oz. can crushed pineapple
Combine and cook about 15 minutes, stirring frequently to avoid scorching. 
add 1 large package Strawberry Jelly and cook 3 minutes longer. 
Pour into hot, sterilized jars. Seal, tightening lids firmly. 
This keeps fine for us but you could can it in a hot water bath for 5 minutes, if you'd feel better about it. In this case, I'm sure the sugar and acid make the water bath unnecessary, though.


----------

